# Scoolman's Picture Thread



## Scoolman (May 6, 2010)

Lets start it off with the most recent shots of my first four G pulchra. They were obtained 15Dec2009 at 1.5". They are now about 2.5".
Eclipse





Phantom





Shadow





Midnight


----------



## thedude (May 6, 2010)

Good lookin' spiders! love these guys, wish i had a few of my own. Shame they grow so slow


----------



## Scoolman (Jun 12, 2010)

*New Arrivals*

I finally got two of my three big G pulchra. I received a 5"+ female(008) on June 8 and a 5" male(009) on June 9. They are absolutely beautiful.
My new female 008.






The enclosure for 008






My new male 009. The bald spot developed in transit; poor guy is self concious about it.:8o






The enclosure for 009. He prefers to sit in this corner, rather than inside the hide.:?


----------



## jbm150 (Jun 12, 2010)

Scoolman said:


> My new female 008.


Stunning! :drool:


----------



## Scoolman (Jul 22, 2010)

*G pulchra*

Here is Number10 (010) female ~7" She is very brown right now; due for a molt, soon I hope.


----------



## Scoolman (Aug 13, 2010)

Alright, I know I have been slacking. Here are some new shots of the Black Beauties; new molts.

008 Post molt 9Aug10. She molted on 7 or 8Aug. Look how thick the mat is.






008 9Aug19






008 9Aug10 She is an easy 6", maybe 6.5"






008 13Aug10 sitting in the LARGE molt mat she made herself.






008 13Aug10 She loves her mat.


----------



## Scoolman (Aug 13, 2010)

A couple more shots of her (008) enormous molt mat. This is a 10g set-up, the mat goes from edge to edge, and she is always sitting on it.

13Aug10 molt mat.






13Aug10 molt mat






Some shots of my handsome young guy who molted at the end of July. (Thanks CAK)

009 13Aug10 Can't get a size on him because he always runs fr the hide when I open the enclosure. He really is much more stunning in person. He has managed to coat the side of the glass with silk, making him look very hazy.






009 13Aug10 He comes out of his hide, but never leaves this corner.


----------



## Scoolman (Aug 13, 2010)

009 30Jul10, with his first meal after molting.

It's mine, mine, I tell you! Go away!






Here is a shot of their shelf in my classroom.


----------



## jbm150 (Aug 14, 2010)

Maybe its just me but all of pics from your posts from 7/22 on are red x's :?


----------



## Scoolman (Aug 14, 2010)

jbm150 said:


> Maybe its just me but all of pics from your posts from 7/22 on are red x's :?


:?:?:? Well, anyone else not see them? They come up for me, so I don't know.


----------



## Hobo (Aug 14, 2010)

Scoolman said:


> :?:?:? Well, anyone else not see them? They come up for me, so I don't know.


I don't see 'em either...
It might have something to do with the fact that they're linked from that _other_ tarantula website.
I'm guessing you need a membership + log in there from there to see 'em.

Just make a photobucket account or something.


----------

